# [SOLVED] Computer have been crashing (BSOD)



## adrcalei (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I have been getting a blue screen error and I have no idea what could be the problem, I have run several tests on my ssd, hdd and memory ram but everything seems to be ok.

My systems specs are:

OS - Windows 7 home premiun 64 bits OEM 
CPU- Intel i5 750 
Video Card- Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+ 
MotherBoard- Intel DP55KG
Memory- Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 XMS3 4 GB PC3-12800
TV Tuner - Hauppauge 1229 WinTV-HVR-2250
SSD- Intel 80 GB X25M
HDD- Western Digital 150 GB VelociRaptor
External HDD- Fantom Drives G-Force 2TB 
Power Supply- OCZ 700W


Attached is the TSF_Vista_Support zip file.

Please let me know if you guys need more information and I hope you can help me.

Thanks,
Adrian Calvo


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer have been crashing (BSOD)*

Hi - 

The bugchecks on the two mini kernel dumps - 

*0x1* - APC mis-match = Internal Kernel error. 0x1 usually only occurs on "checked" builds of Windows - those used by driver developers

*0x24* = NTFS file system

Run *chkdsk /r*

What is this driver doing in your system... or what is it used for? I know it is supposed to allow prior versions (<= XP) to write to "raw" partitions... but why?

```
[font=lucida console]
ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED) - write to "raw" partitions
[/font]
```
Validate your OS installation --> www.microsoft.com/genuine

Run the MGA/ WGA Diagnostic tool --> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012

What is the origin of your Windows 7 installation DVD? 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Apr 14 15:35:55.305 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:27.695
BugCheck 1, {77ad040a, 0, ffff, fffff8800872eca0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Apr 14 12:53:08.047 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:21.437
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800a6d6be8, fffff8800a6d6450, fffff880012ba88d}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+9d )
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```

Windows 7 x64 GDR -- Bugchecks -- 0x1 -- 0x24 

```
[font=lucida console] 
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\041410-27050-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c4b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e88e50
Debug session time: Wed Apr 14 15:35:55.305 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:27.695
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1, {77ad040a, 0, ffff, fffff8800872eca0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

APC_INDEX_MISMATCH (1)
This is a kernel internal error. The most common reason to see this
bugcheck is when a filesystem or a driver has a mismatched number of
calls to disable and re-enable APCs. The key data item is the
Thread->KernelApcDisable field. A negative value indicates that a driver
has disabled APC calls without re-enabling them.  A positive value indicates
that the reverse is true. This check is made on exit from a system call.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000077ad040a, address of system function (system call)
Arg2: 0000000000000000, Thread->ApcStateIndex << 8 | Previous ApcStateIndex
Arg3: 000000000000ffff, Thread->KernelApcDisable
Arg4: fffff8800872eca0, Previous KernelApcDisable

Debugging Details:
------------------


OVERLAPPED_MODULE: Address regions for 'ampse' and 'ampse.sys' overlap

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`77ad040a ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1

PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cbab69 to fffff80002cbb600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0872ea68 fffff800`02cbab69 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`77ad040a 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0872ea70 fffff800`02cbaaa0 : fffffa80`07454b60 00000000`0a69dff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`0a69e070 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0872ebb0 00000000`77ad040a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x245
00000000`0a69df58 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77ad040a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245
fffff800`02cbaaa0 4883ec50        sub     rsp,50h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b88cfeb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff8800872eb70 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000001
rdx=0000000077ad040a rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000003
rip=fffff80002cbb600 rsp=fffff8800872ea68 rbp=fffff8800872eca0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=000000000000ffff r10=fffff8800872eca0
r11=fffffa8007454b60 r12=0000000000000001 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=00000000078ad0b0
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cbb600 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0872ea70=0000000000000001
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0872ea68 fffff800`02cbab69 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`77ad040a 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0872ea70 fffff800`02cbaaa0 : fffffa80`07454b60 00000000`0a69dff8 00000000`00000002 00000000`0a69e070 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0872ebb0 00000000`77ad040a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x245 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0872ec20)
00000000`0a69df58 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77ad040a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bab000 fffff800`00bb5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c02000 fffff800`02c4b000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02c4b000 fffff800`03227000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c09000 fffff880`00c33000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00c33000 fffff880`00c49000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c49000 fffff880`00c64000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00c6e000 fffff880`00cb2000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cb2000 fffff880`00cc6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cc6000 fffff880`00d24000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d24000 fffff880`00de4000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00de4000 fffff880`00dfe000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e13000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e13000 fffff880`00e46000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e46000 fffff880`00e53000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e53000 fffff880`00e68000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e7d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e7d000 fffff880`00ed9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00ed9000 fffff880`00ee0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ee0000 fffff880`00ef0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00ef2000 fffff880`00f96000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fa5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00ffc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01005000 fffff880`0104c000   mv61xx   mv61xx.sys   Tue Sep 15 07:28:12 2009 (4AAF7A4C)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`0107b000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0107b000 fffff880`01083000   mv61xxmm mv61xxmm.sys Tue Sep 15 07:27:13 2009 (4AAF7A11)
fffff880`01083000 fffff880`0108e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`010da000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010ee000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0114c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0114c000 fffff880`011bf000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011d0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`011d0000 fffff880`011f6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01239000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0123b000 fffff880`013de000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013f8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`0147e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0147e000 fffff880`01489000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01489000 fffff880`0149a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`014a0000 fffff880`01592000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01592000 fffff880`015f2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015ff000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01810000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01810000 fffff880`01819000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01819000 fffff880`01822000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01828000 fffff880`01874000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01874000 fffff880`0187c000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0187c000 fffff880`01883000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01883000 fffff880`018bd000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`018bd000 fffff880`018cf000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`018cf000 fffff880`018d8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`018d8000 fffff880`01912000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01912000 fffff880`01928000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01928000 fffff880`01958000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`0196b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0196b000 fffff880`01979000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0198e000 fffff880`019b8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019c1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`019c1000 fffff880`019c8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`019c8000 fffff880`019d6000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019d6000 fffff880`019fb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c72000   ElRawDsk ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02c7d000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Thu Dec 17 17:25:16 2009 (4B2AAFCC)
fffff880`02c7d000 fffff880`02c8c000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c8c000 fffff880`02caa000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02cb0000 fffff880`02d3a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d3a000 fffff880`02d7f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d7f000 fffff880`02d8a000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`02d8a000 fffff880`02d93000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02db9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02db9000 fffff880`02dc8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02dc8000 fffff880`02de3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02de3000 fffff880`02df7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e16000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03e19000 fffff880`03f0d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03f0d000 fffff880`03f53000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03f53000 fffff880`03f9c000   e1k62x64 e1k62x64.sys Thu Dec 10 12:37:53 2009 (4B2131F1)
fffff880`03f9c000 fffff880`03fad000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03fad000 fffff880`03fd1000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03fd1000 fffff880`03fd9d80   intelsmb intelsmb.sys Tue Jan 19 22:27:18 2010 (4B567816)
fffff880`03fda000 fffff880`03fe3000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`03fe3000 fffff880`03ff3000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03ff3000 fffff880`03fff000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04043000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04043000 fffff880`04046e80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`04047000 fffff880`0404c200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`041c0780   hcw89    hcw89.sys    Fri Mar 27 11:26:48 2009 (49CCF038)
fffff880`041c1000 fffff880`041ff000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`04429000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0442d000 fffff880`0444e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0444e000 fffff880`04468000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04468000 fffff880`04477000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04477000 fffff880`04486000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04486000 fffff880`04495000   VClone   VClone.sys   Sun Aug 09 17:25:45 2009 (4A7F3ED9)
fffff880`04495000 fffff880`04496480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04497000 fffff880`044a9000   circlass circlass.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`044a9000 fffff880`044bb000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`044bb000 fffff880`044c3000   vmnetadapter vmnetadapter.sys Mon Aug 10 08:04:53 2009 (4A800CE5)
fffff880`044c3000 fffff880`044cd000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Mon Aug 10 08:04:50 2009 (4A800CE2)
fffff880`044cd000 fffff880`04527000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04527000 fffff880`0453c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0453c000 fffff880`04598000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`04598000 fffff880`045d5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`045d5000 fffff880`045f7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`045f7000 fffff880`04600000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04623000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04623000 fffff880`0464d000   amp      amp.sys      Wed Oct 28 18:50:30 2009 (4AE8CAB6)
fffff880`0464d000 fffff880`0466e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0466e000 fffff880`0467e000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Mon Aug 10 08:05:58 2009 (4A800D26)
fffff880`0467e000 fffff880`04693000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04693000 fffff880`046ab000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`046ab000 fffff880`046bc000   hidir    hidir.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`046c2000 fffff880`046df000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`046df000 fffff880`046e0f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`046e1000 fffff880`046ef000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`046ef000 fffff880`04708000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04708000 fffff880`04710080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04711000 fffff880`0471e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0471e000 fffff880`0472c000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0472c000 fffff880`04737000   VMkbd    VMkbd.sys    Sat Jan 23 00:04:47 2010 (4B5A836F)
fffff880`04737000 fffff880`04756000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:36 2009 (4A5BCC0C)
fffff880`04756000 fffff880`0476e000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0476e000 fffff880`047fa000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06818000   vmci     vmci.sys     Fri Jan 22 22:33:23 2010 (4B5A6E03)
fffff880`0684f000 fffff880`06917000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06917000 fffff880`06935000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06935000 fffff880`0694d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0694d000 fffff880`0697a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`0697a000 fffff880`069c8000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`069c8000 fffff880`069eb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`069eb000 fffff880`069f7000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Fri Jan 22 23:08:59 2010 (4B5A765B)
fffff880`06c3c000 fffff880`06d12000   vmx86    vmx86.sys    Sat Jan 23 00:50:05 2010 (4B5A8E0D)
fffff880`06d12000 fffff880`06db8000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e12000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06e12000 fffff880`06e1c000   vmnetuserif vmnetuserif.sys Fri Jan 22 23:26:19 2010 (4B5A7A6B)
fffff880`06e1c000 fffff880`06e28000   vstor2_ws60 vstor2-ws60.sys Mon Oct 12 17:06:26 2009 (4AD39A52)
fffff880`06e28000 fffff880`06f81000   ampse    ampse.sys    Wed Oct 28 18:50:17 2009 (4AE8CAA9)
fffff880`06fb3000 fffff880`06fbe000   IOCBIOS  IOCBIOS.sys  Wed Feb 03 14:41:29 2010 (4B69D169)
fffff880`06fbe000 fffff880`06fc9000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06fc9000 fffff880`06ff6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`07429000 fffff880`07492000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07492000 fffff880`0752a000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`0752a000 fffff880`07556000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`07556000 fffff880`07566000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`07566000 fffff880`07586000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`09e07000 fffff880`0a3dc000   iqvw64e  iqvw64e.sys  Tue Jan 12 19:04:53 2010 (4B4D0E25)
fffff880`10c00000 fffff880`10c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`10c24000 fffff880`10c53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`10c53000 fffff880`10c61000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`10c6a000 fffff880`11993700   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Mar 16 03:57:48 2010 (4B9F39FC)
fffff880`11994000 fffff880`11995180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff880`11996000 fffff880`119ec000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`119ec000 fffff880`119f8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003af000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06e5a000 fffff880`06fb3000   ampse.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`01966000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01966000 fffff880`01972000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01972000 fffff880`0197b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`0198e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`041c1000 fffff880`041ff000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00ffc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02cb0000 fffff880`02d3a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e16000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01083000 fffff880`0108e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04623000 fffff880`0464d000   amp      amp.sys      Wed Oct 28 18:50:30 2009 (4AE8CAB6)
fffff880`06e28000 fffff880`06f81000   ampse    ampse.sys    Wed Oct 28 18:50:17 2009 (4AE8CAA9)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c09000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c09000 fffff880`00c33000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04043000 fffff880`04046e80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`019c1000 fffff880`019c8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011d0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06917000 fffff880`06935000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`07556000 fffff880`07566000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`07566000 fffff880`07586000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`0476e000 fffff880`047fa000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04756000 fffff880`0476e000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`04429000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`0198e000 fffff880`019b8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d24000 fffff880`00de4000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`04497000 fffff880`044a9000   circlass circlass.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`01928000 fffff880`01958000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cc6000 fffff880`00d24000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0114c000 fffff880`011bf000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03fe3000 fffff880`03ff3000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`10c53000 fffff880`10c61000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c8c000 fffff880`02caa000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c7d000 fffff880`02c8c000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01912000 fffff880`01928000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`045d5000 fffff880`045f7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`045f7000 fffff880`04600000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`119ec000 fffff880`119f8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`0196b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03e19000 fffff880`03f0d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03f0d000 fffff880`03f53000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03f53000 fffff880`03f9c000   e1k62x64 e1k62x64.sys Thu Dec 10 12:37:53 2009 (4B2131F1)
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02c7d000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Thu Dec 17 17:25:16 2009 (4B2AAFCC)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c72000   ElRawDsk ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010ee000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`010da000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`018d8000 fffff880`01912000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02c02000 fffff800`02c4b000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`069eb000 fffff880`069f7000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Fri Jan 22 23:08:59 2010 (4B5A765B)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`041c0780   hcw89    hcw89.sys    Fri Mar 27 11:26:48 2009 (49CCF038)
fffff880`03fad000 fffff880`03fd1000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0453c000 fffff880`04598000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`046ef000 fffff880`04708000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`046ab000 fffff880`046bc000   hidir    hidir.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04708000 fffff880`04710080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`046e1000 fffff880`046ef000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0684f000 fffff880`06917000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`018cf000 fffff880`018d8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`00c33000 fffff880`00c49000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03fd1000 fffff880`03fd9d80   intelsmb intelsmb.sys Tue Jan 19 22:27:18 2010 (4B567816)
fffff880`06fb3000 fffff880`06fbe000   IOCBIOS  IOCBIOS.sys  Wed Feb 03 14:41:29 2010 (4B69D169)
fffff880`09e07000 fffff880`0a3dc000   iqvw64e  iqvw64e.sys  Tue Jan 12 19:04:53 2010 (4B4D0E25)
fffff880`04468000 fffff880`04477000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0471e000 fffff880`0472c000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bab000 fffff800`00bb5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04043000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013f8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04047000 fffff880`0404c200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0467e000 fffff880`04693000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04623000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c6e000 fffff880`00cb2000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`0196b000 fffff880`01979000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04477000 fffff880`04486000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04711000 fffff880`0471e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00de4000 fffff880`00dfe000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`06935000 fffff880`0694d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0694d000 fffff880`0697a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`0697a000 fffff880`069c8000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`069c8000 fffff880`069eb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`0147e000 fffff880`01489000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e13000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0114c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`018bd000 fffff880`018cf000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01005000 fffff880`0104c000   mv61xx   mv61xx.sys   Tue Sep 15 07:28:12 2009 (4AAF7A4C)
fffff880`0107b000 fffff880`01083000   mv61xxmm mv61xxmm.sys Tue Sep 15 07:27:13 2009 (4AAF7A11)
fffff880`014a0000 fffff880`01592000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03ff3000 fffff880`03fff000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`10c24000 fffff880`10c53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04527000 fffff880`0453c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02db9000 fffff880`02dc8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d3a000 fffff880`02d7f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01592000 fffff880`015f2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01489000 fffff880`0149a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c4b000 fffff800`03227000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`0123b000 fffff880`013de000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019c1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`11994000 fffff880`11995180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff880`10c6a000 fffff880`11993700   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Mar 16 03:57:48 2010 (4B9F39FC)
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02db9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e53000 fffff880`00e68000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e13000 fffff880`00e46000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ed9000 fffff880`00ee0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ee0000 fffff880`00ef0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06d12000 fffff880`06db8000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04598000 fffff880`045d5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cb2000 fffff880`00cc6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`10c00000 fffff880`10c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`00c49000 fffff880`00c64000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0442d000 fffff880`0444e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0444e000 fffff880`04468000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`01810000 fffff880`01819000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01819000 fffff880`01822000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`0147e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01883000 fffff880`018bd000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0752a000 fffff880`07556000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04693000 fffff880`046ab000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`0107b000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`06fbe000 fffff880`06fc9000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0187c000 fffff880`01883000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01874000 fffff880`0187c000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`07492000 fffff880`0752a000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`07429000 fffff880`07492000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06fc9000 fffff880`06ff6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`04495000 fffff880`04496480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e12000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015ff000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01239000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02de3000 fffff880`02df7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011d0000 fffff880`011f6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`044a9000 fffff880`044bb000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`046c2000 fffff880`046df000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04737000 fffff880`04756000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:36 2009 (4A5BCC0C)
fffff880`046df000 fffff880`046e0f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03f9c000 fffff880`03fad000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`044cd000 fffff880`04527000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`11996000 fffff880`119ec000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04486000 fffff880`04495000   VClone   VClone.sys   Sun Aug 09 17:25:45 2009 (4A7F3ED9)
fffff880`00e46000 fffff880`00e53000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019c8000 fffff880`019d6000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019d6000 fffff880`019fb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06818000   vmci     vmci.sys     Fri Jan 22 22:33:23 2010 (4B5A6E03)
fffff880`0472c000 fffff880`04737000   VMkbd    VMkbd.sys    Sat Jan 23 00:04:47 2010 (4B5A836F)
fffff880`044c3000 fffff880`044cd000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Mon Aug 10 08:04:50 2009 (4A800CE2)
fffff880`044bb000 fffff880`044c3000   vmnetadapter vmnetadapter.sys Mon Aug 10 08:04:53 2009 (4A800CE5)
fffff880`0466e000 fffff880`0467e000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Mon Aug 10 08:05:58 2009 (4A800D26)
fffff880`06e12000 fffff880`06e1c000   vmnetuserif vmnetuserif.sys Fri Jan 22 23:26:19 2010 (4B5A7A6B)
fffff880`06c3c000 fffff880`06d12000   vmx86    vmx86.sys    Sat Jan 23 00:50:05 2010 (4B5A8E0D)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e7d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e7d000 fffff880`00ed9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01828000 fffff880`01874000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`06e1c000 fffff880`06e28000   vstor2_ws60 vstor2-ws60.sys Mon Oct 12 17:06:26 2009 (4AD39A52)
fffff880`02dc8000 fffff880`02de3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01810000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ef2000 fffff880`00f96000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fa5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d8a000 fffff880`02d93000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003af000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`03fda000 fffff880`03fe3000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02d7f000 fffff880`02d8a000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`0464d000 fffff880`0466e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06e5a000 fffff880`06fb3000   ampse.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`01966000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01966000 fffff880`01972000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01972000 fffff880`0197b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`0198e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000001
Arguments 00000000`77ad040a 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000ffff fffff880`0872eca0
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\041410-19047-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c49000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e86e50
Debug session time: Wed Apr 14 12:53:08.047 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:21.437
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800a6d6be8, fffff8800a6d6450, fffff880012ba88d}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+9d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800a6d6be8
Arg3: fffff8800a6d6450
Arg4: fffff880012ba88d

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff8800a6d6be8 -- (.exr 0xfffff8800a6d6be8)
.exr 0xfffff8800a6d6be8
ExceptionAddress: fffff880012ba88d (Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+0x000000000000009d)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: 0000000000000013
Attempt to read from address 0000000000000013

CONTEXT:  fffff8800a6d6450 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800a6d6450)
.cxr 0xfffff8800a6d6450
rax=fffff8800a6d7448 rbx=fffffa800425b8f8 rcx=0000000000000018
rdx=0000000000040004 rsi=fffff8800a6d6fa0 rdi=fffffa800425b8f8
rip=fffff880012ba88d rsp=fffff8800a6d6e20 rbp=fffff8800a6d71c0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=000000000000000f r10=0000000000000004
r11=fffff8800a6d6ef8 r12=0000000000000005 r13=fffffa8004ae0f68
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa800425b8e0
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010282
Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+0x9d:
fffff880`012ba88d 418b4104        mov     eax,dword ptr [r9+4] ds:002b:00000000`00000013=????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000013

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ef10e0
 0000000000000013 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+9d
fffff880`012ba88d 418b4104        mov     eax,dword ptr [r9+4]

FAULTING_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+9d
fffff880`012ba88d 418b4104        mov     eax,dword ptr [r9+4]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff880012bb906 to fffff880012ba88d

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a6d6e20 fffff880`012bb906 : fffff880`0a6d6fa0 fffffa80`04ae0c10 fffff880`00000018 fffffa80`00000018 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+0x9d
fffff880`0a6d6f00 fffff880`012bbea4 : fffff880`0a6d6fa0 fffffa80`04ae0c10 fffffa80`04ae0fb0 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdDispatchSwitch+0x106
fffff880`0a6d6f80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdDispatchWait+0x14


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+9d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc14f

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800a6d6450 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+9d

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+9d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880012ba88d rbx=00000000c0000005 rcx=0000000000000024
rdx=00000000001904fb rsi=fffff8800a6d5cd0 rdi=fffff8800a6d6fa0
rip=fffff80002cb9600 rsp=fffff8800a6d5c18 rbp=00000000c00000d8
 r8=fffff8800a6d6be8  r9=fffff8800a6d6450 r10=fffffa8003d8d000
r11=fffffa8003d8d82c r12=fffff88001278560 r13=0000000000094906
r14=fffff88001227000 r15=fffff8800a6d6be8
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cb9600 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0a6d5c20=0000000000000024
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a6d5c18 fffff880`012483d8 : 00000000`00000024 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0a6d6be8 fffff880`0a6d6450 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a6d5c20 fffff880`0131d45b : fffff880`0127856c fffff880`0a6d6f00 fffff880`0a6d6f00 fffff880`0a6d5fd0 : Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2cc9
fffff880`0a6d5c60 fffff800`02ce7bdc : fffffa80`04ea9701 fffff8a0`0a39cb40 fffff8a0`099aa480 fffff880`012d603d : Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x8298
fffff880`0a6d5ca0 fffff800`02cdf2ed : fffff880`01278560 fffff880`0a6d6f00 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01227000 : nt!_C_specific_handler+0x8c
fffff880`0a6d5d10 fffff800`02ce6950 : fffff880`01278560 fffff880`0a6d5d88 fffff880`0a6d6be8 fffff880`01227000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`0a6d5d40 fffff800`02cf38df : fffff880`0a6d6be8 fffff880`0a6d6450 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0425b8f8 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`0a6d6420 fffff800`02cb8c42 : fffff880`0a6d6be8 fffffa80`0425b8f8 fffff880`0a6d6c90 fffff880`0a6d6fa0 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x16f
fffff880`0a6d6ab0 fffff800`02cb77ba : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0425b8f8 fffffa80`0479a400 fffff8a0`0a39cc70 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`0a6d6c90 fffff880`012ba88d : fffff8a0`00001990 fffffa80`05bdc000 00000000`000007ff 00000000`00000060 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a6d6c90)
fffff880`0a6d6e20 fffff880`012bb906 : fffff880`0a6d6fa0 fffffa80`04ae0c10 fffff880`00000018 fffffa80`00000018 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonQueryInformation+0x9d
fffff880`0a6d6f00 fffff880`012bbea4 : fffff880`0a6d6fa0 fffffa80`04ae0c10 fffffa80`04ae0fb0 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdDispatchSwitch+0x106
fffff880`0a6d6f80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdDispatchWait+0x14

start             end                 module name
fffff880`10c00000 fffff880`10c3e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f4a000 fffff880`00fa1000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c4c000 fffff880`02cd6000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01122000 fffff880`0112d000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0397f000 fffff880`039a9000   amp      amp.sys      Wed Oct 28 18:50:30 2009 (4AE8CAB6)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06b59000   ampse    ampse.sys    Wed Oct 28 18:50:17 2009 (4AE8CAA9)
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`0860b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00da3000 fffff880`00dcd000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`041ce000 fffff880`041d1e80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`01809000 fffff880`01810000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`01084000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`065ae000 fffff880`065cc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`07343000 fffff880`07353000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`07353000 fffff880`07373000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`038b1000 fffff880`0393d000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03899000 fffff880`038b1000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff960`00740000 fffff960`00767000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`0860b000 fffff880`08628000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019f8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`04551000 fffff880`04563000   circlass circlass.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`01968000 fffff880`01998000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d1b000 fffff880`00d79000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`041e1000 fffff880`041f1000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`119d8000 fffff880`119e6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c24000 fffff880`02c42000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c15000 fffff880`02c24000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01952000 fffff880`01968000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`10c62000 fffff880`10c84000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`045f6000 fffff880`045ff000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`119e6000 fffff880`119f2000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01998000 fffff880`019ab000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03bf1000 fffff880`03bfd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03a07000 fffff880`03afb000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03afb000 fffff880`03b41000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03b41000 fffff880`03b8a000   e1k62x64 e1k62x64.sys Thu Dec 10 12:37:53 2009 (4B2131F1)
fffff880`02c0a000 fffff880`02c15000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Thu Dec 17 17:25:16 2009 (4B2AAFCC)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0a000   ElRawDsk ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
fffff880`01179000 fffff880`0118d000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0112d000 fffff880`01179000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013f5000 fffff880`013ff000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01952000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01825000 fffff880`0186f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02c00000 fffff800`02c49000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`0649e000 fffff880`064aa000   hcmon    hcmon.sys    Fri Jan 22 23:08:59 2010 (4B5A765B)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0418a780   hcw89    hcw89.sys    Fri Mar 27 11:26:48 2009 (49CCF038)
fffff880`119b4000 fffff880`119d8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0445c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`03851000 fffff880`0386a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`03818000 fffff880`03829000   hidir    hidir.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0386a000 fffff880`03872080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`011eb000 fffff880`011f9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`064e6000 fffff880`065ae000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`01918000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01084000 fffff880`0109a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04522000 fffff880`04531000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03880000 fffff880`0388e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb6000 fffff800`00bc0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0418b000 fffff880`041ce000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013ca000 fffff880`013e4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01599000 fffff880`015c4000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041d7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`039da000 fffff880`039ef000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0395c000 fffff880`0397f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cc3000 fffff880`00d07000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`119f2000 fffff880`11a00000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04531000 fffff880`04540000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03873000 fffff880`03880000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d89000 fffff880`00da3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`065cc000 fffff880`065e4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0642d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`0642d000 fffff880`0647b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`0647b000 fffff880`0649e000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01426000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00faa000 fffff880`00fb4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0118d000 fffff880`011eb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02df0000 fffff880`02dfb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`0190f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`010a4000 fffff880`010eb000   mv61xx   mv61xx.sys   Tue Sep 15 07:28:12 2009 (4AAF7A4C)
fffff880`0111a000 fffff880`01122000   mv61xxmm mv61xxmm.sys Tue Sep 15 07:27:13 2009 (4AAF7A11)
fffff880`01447000 fffff880`01539000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`041f1000 fffff880`041fd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0449d000 fffff880`044cc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`045e1000 fffff880`045f6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d55000 fffff880`02d64000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cd6000 fffff880`02d1b000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01539000 fffff880`01599000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01426000 fffff880`01437000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02de4000 fffff880`02df0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c49000 fffff800`03225000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`01227000 fffff880`013ca000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01809000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`119b2000 fffff880`119b3180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Mar 16 03:26:37 2010 (4B9F32AD)
fffff880`10c88000 fffff880`119b1700   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Mar 16 03:57:48 2010 (4B9F39FC)
fffff880`02d2f000 fffff880`02d55000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fb4000 fffff880`00fe7000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00d79000 fffff880`00d89000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013e4000 fffff880`013f5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06921000 fffff880`069c7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0445c000 fffff880`04499000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d07000 fffff880`00d1b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`10c3e000 fffff880`10c62000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`044cc000 fffff880`044e7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`044e7000 fffff880`04508000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04508000 fffff880`04522000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02de4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01409000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01409000 fffff880`01412000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01412000 fffff880`0141b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018c3000 fffff880`018fd000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`07317000 fffff880`07343000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03818000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`010eb000 fffff880`0111a000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`06b64000 fffff880`06b6f000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`018bb000 fffff880`018c3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0727f000 fffff880`07317000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`07216000 fffff880`0727f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06b6f000 fffff880`06b9c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`0454f000 fffff880`04550480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06b9c000 fffff880`06bae000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01437000 fffff880`01444000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d7f000 fffff880`02d93000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005c0000 fffff960`005ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00dcd000 fffff880`00df3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`08628000 fffff880`0862f000   TurboB   TurboB.sys   Mon Nov 02 15:47:34 2009 (4AEF4566)
fffff880`04563000 fffff880`04575000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`019ab000 fffff880`019c8000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0393d000 fffff880`0395c000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:36 2009 (4A5BCC0C)
fffff880`04499000 fffff880`0449af00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03b8a000 fffff880`03b9b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04587000 fffff880`045e1000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03b9b000 fffff880`03bf1000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04540000 fffff880`0454f000   VClone   VClone.sys   Sun Aug 09 17:25:45 2009 (4A7F3ED9)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00ff4000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01810000 fffff880`0181e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015c4000 fffff880`015e9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`064aa000 fffff880`064c2000   vmci     vmci.sys     Fri Jan 22 22:33:23 2010 (4B5A6E03)
fffff880`0388e000 fffff880`03899000   VMkbd    VMkbd.sys    Sat Jan 23 00:04:47 2010 (4B5A836F)
fffff880`0457d000 fffff880`04587000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Mon Aug 10 08:04:50 2009 (4A800CE2)
fffff880`04575000 fffff880`0457d000   vmnetadapter vmnetadapter.sys Mon Aug 10 08:04:53 2009 (4A800CE5)
fffff880`039ca000 fffff880`039da000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Mon Aug 10 08:05:58 2009 (4A800D26)
fffff880`06bae000 fffff880`06bb8000   vmnetuserif vmnetuserif.sys Fri Jan 22 23:26:19 2010 (4B5A7A6B)
fffff880`0684b000 fffff880`06921000   vmx86    vmx86.sys    Sat Jan 23 00:50:05 2010 (4B5A8E0D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0186f000 fffff880`018bb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`06bb8000 fffff880`06bc4000   vstor2_ws60 vstor2-ws60.sys Mon Oct 12 17:06:26 2009 (4AD39A52)
fffff880`02d64000 fffff880`02d7f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e97000 fffff880`00f3b000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f3b000 fffff880`00f4a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d26000 fffff880`02d2f000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`041d8000 fffff880`041e1000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fa1000 fffff880`00faa000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02d1b000 fffff880`02d26000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`039a9000 fffff880`039ca000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07373000 fffff880`073e4000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`08621000 fffff880`08bf6000   iqvw64e.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06a0b000 fffff880`06b64000   ampse.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01998000 fffff880`019a6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019a6000 fffff880`019b2000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019b2000 fffff880`019bb000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019ce000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0a6d6be8 fffff880`0a6d6450 fffff880`012ba88d
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

by [color=navy]jcgriff2   
  
J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color] 
  
  [color=#000055] https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith [/color] 
  
  [color=#000055] www.jcgriff2.com [/color] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

[/font]
```


----------



## adrcalei (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Computer have been crashing (BSOD)*

Thanks for your reply,

I ran "chkdsk /r" but nothing seems to happpend, what's that for? if it is like the check disk utility, I have run it several times already.

About ElRawDsk.sys , I know that it is something related to my antivirus, because is on "C:\Program Files (x86)\iolo\Common\Lib" what do you think I should do with it?

The validation went fine, it saids it was succesful.

The MGA result is attached.

And finally I bought the DVD from amazon:smile:

Thanks for your help,

Adrian Calvo


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer have been crashing (BSOD)*

Hi - 

Windows 7 & Office w/ 0x80070002 - what more could one ask for? The report says your OS and Office installation are 100% Genuine. Nice!

Seeing the *0x1* bugcheck is interesting. It is usually caused by a "checked" build of Windows - one that contains additional code for hard-asserts (breaks; forcing BSODs for debugging purposes). 'Checked Builds" are perfectly valid, but not for the consumer. Let's look at other areas before we get booged down on the 0x1.

I would get rid of that anti-virus. I myself cannot imagine why a Windows 7 system needs to write to a "raw" partition. The only thing that comes to mind is root-kit detection, but even then... a raw partition is just that - RAW - not formatted in NTFS format. Do you have any RAW partitions?

Check with Disk Management - take screenshot, please. Be sure to MAX screen - 
START | type *diskmgmt.msc*

I am unfamiliar with that particular anti-virus.

Use Revo Uninstaller to take it out - registry settings and all. You'll see on one of the screens 4 selections - choose the 4th.

Revo --> http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

The *0x24* bugcheck refers to the NTFS file system - the Hard Drive. However, the 0x24 in combination with the 0x1 may be telling us something.

Get the screenshot of Disk Management and run *chkdsk /r* - yes, it is a "check-disk", from the days of DOS.

Here is Microsoft kb for XP chkdsk. The explanation as to what chkdsk does is the same for Vista & Windows 7. To run chkdsk - 

START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under "Programs" | type *chkdsk /r* - choose option to re-boot - it will run upon boot-up.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## adrcalei (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Computer have been crashing (BSOD)*

Hi,

I have removed the iolo antivirus, now I'm using avast, what do you think about it? or which one can you recommend me?

Attached is the Disk Management screen shot.

I ran chkdsk /r and everything seems to be fine, where can I get the report to show you the results?

Now about the 0x1 bugcheck, do you think it will be better to install again the OS using a different DVD and use my cd key?

And again, thank you for your help

Adrian Calvo


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer have been crashing (BSOD)*

Hi Adrian - 

Avast is fine a/v product. 

I meant to provide you with link to MSE --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

Your call, of course.

For chkdsk results, go into the Event Viewer, Custom Views, Admin log.

BTW, here is MS kb on XP chkdsk --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315265



adrcalei said:


> Now about the 0x1 bugcheck, do you think it will be better to install again the OS using a different DVD and use my cd key?



You should use the Windows 7 DVD that the key came with. Most systems have pre-installed OEM version (Dell, HP, etc...). If you have OEM version, you must use OEM Windows 7 DVD.

If you own full retail copy of Windows 7, retail key will only work with full retail copy.

Be sure to validate your OS installation at Mcirosoft WGA site -

www.microsoft.com/genuine

What Windows 7 DVD did you use to install current OS? Is it a "checked build"?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## adrcalei (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Computer have been crashing (BSOD)*

Hi,

Attached are the chkdsk results.

And about the Windows 7 DVD, how do I know if it is a checked build?

I know that I bought the OEM version ...Windows 7 OEM at Buy.com

I was checking HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion, attached is what I found


Thanks for your help,
Adrián Calvo


----------



## adrcalei (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Computer have been crashing (BSOD)*

Hi,

Looks like the problem was the antivirus, the problem hasn't occurred since I removed it.

I was paying like $20 a year for it and now I'm using a free one... lesson learned! haha

Thanks,
Adrian Calvo


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer have been crashing (BSOD)*

Hi Adrian. . .

Glad to hear of BSOD-free status. I appreciate that you took the time to post back with the final outcome as often we don't know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

